# "A wonderful death" (190l inside)



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi everybody this is my corner tank :

















French aquascaping 
Made in BP


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

another wonderfull tank ,your style is unique .another great BP tank


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

An other great tank from BP ! Very good job Pierre! I like the colours !


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The sheer split in the middle is odd and distracting. There's no real reason for it, so I'd close it with some green stems. It just does not do anything for the lay out but to break up the composition.

Having that dark space also takes away from the visual impact of your wood. A light green behind the wood will give you better visual contrast.

Otherwise, it's very well balanced, and you have well trained, and excellently selected plants and fish.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Thx for comments guys 


Steven_Chong said:


> The sheer split in the middle is odd and distracting. There's no real reason for it, so I'd close it with some green stems. It just does not do anything for the lay out but to break up the composition.


The hardscape was built with this sheer...it's not in the middle it's on the 2/3 of tank's length but because of the glass you can't see it very well... The hardscape was built on this structure, don't you think that closing it would put the driftwoods in an odd position....they are creating a sort of "door" so if you put stem plants behind it will be weird to have two driftwoods here... no?



> Having that dark space also takes away from the visual impact of your wood. A light green behind the wood will give you better visual contrast.
> 
> Otherwise, it's very well balanced, and you have well trained, and excellently selected plants and fish.


What dark space? If you mean behind the driftwood on the left it's because of the photo :s and mostly because i trimmed a few days ago and the hm hasn't showed up already...
Or maybe you mean at the end of the sheer? Well i have the place in the back of the tank free i put some hc on the ground but i was wondering if i should plant something more or not??

Thx

:tea:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Er . . . let me try to explain what I said easier.

The problem for me was not the position of the split, but the split itself. The word "sheer" was used to mean "complete," not sheer like cut.

I think the split (break in between the stem groups) is . . . unnerving? It feels uncomfortable and unnatural anyway.

I don't mean that you would fill the area right to the top so it becomes one big mass but, if you had plants 1/2 the height of the main groups, it would unify the piece I think.

What I meant about the driftwood, is that the piece on the left has its end infront of the split area.

Because the split area is black, and the wood is black, the details and shape of the wood where it goes in front of the split-area are not easy to see.

If you had light green plants behind it in that area (not filling the whole area now, but just perhaps 1/2 the height of the main groups), then there would be color contrast between light plants, and dark wood.

That way, the details of the wood be more easily appreciated.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

That's lovely growth. I admire your maintenance of those stem plants.

I'm curious: how did you come up with that title?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Ah ok ^^ Woa i'm a little bit tired sorry for the misunderstood of "sheer" ( actually it's the first time i ssee this word and i was too lazy to go and search in a dictionnary.... )
Ok do you have any kind of suggestion for the plants?? I suppose the hair grass won't be enough...?

I came to this title because at the set up there was a lot more branches than now and i created a sort of dark impression with this "way" leading to death but surrounded by wonderful colors.... even in french it's hard to make me understand


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The plants you already have in the tank are great picks. Just take some clippings, probably of hair grass and one of the green stems and plant them there.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

"A wonderful death" ... What a tittle, ComP :lol: 

Great tank, like allways ! The "French's Touch" ?


----------



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

wonderful tank, always wanted a corner tank. you've done a great job scaping the tank too. I love the split down the center, it adds so much depth. very cool


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome tank.

For the title, it seems very much alive!


----------



## JJman (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful tank..great title


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I still do not know what Steve is talking about. Does he realize this is a corner tank... that its rounded like a bow front? That makes it very difficult to aquascape, and I think you pulled it off well. The grouping of the plants reminds me of James Hoftiezers tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I just meant to fill the gap halfway with stems. To connect them, and so that there's contrast between light green plants and dark colored wood.

Maybe I need to learn how for talk better. >.<


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

beautiful growth!!!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Bringing some light green plants to contrats with the end of the left driftwood piece seems a good idea to me, but I would place these plants right at the end of the path, not between the two bushes...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Eh? I don't get what you mean mellonman.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

got it mellonman...uhm why not! He meant that instead of putting the plants in the path i should put them in the back of the tank....
What plants...?? spe green?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i personally thought that the gap looked nice. However Mellonman's is quite a good idea. using the 3rd dimension and creating depth. 

commandantp that is a very nice tank. congrats.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

thx! I'll have to think about all those new solutions ^^


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

a small low cut bush of some stargrass (H. Zostefolia) I think would contrast and fill that area nicely. just have to stay on top of it so it dosen't get too tall. 
But the lime green would keep it seperate from the surrounding green and give a backdrop for your wood up front.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I beleive you've exentuated the curves of your tank, by trimming your stems into round bushes. The varying colors of your plants contrast nicely next to each other. I believe the space between the bushes, does serve to break any monotony. However I see curves of the tank, curves in your trimming, curves in your focal points, there is even curves in the "gap". But then I don't see curves in the red plant on the left that is reaching the surface. I understand you want to break up the symmetry. I just feel that the red plant does that a little too much and draws the eye away from the rest of the tank. 

Overall I see a beautifull tank, with good contrast and good use of lines. A beautifull corner tank, that would benefit from a few minor adjustments.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

El sexyo.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

commandantp said:


> got it mellonman...uhm why not! He meant that instead of putting the plants in the path i should put them in the back of the tank....
> What plants...?? spe green?


Yes, you got it Pierre... 

You would need a very light green plant. Sp. green would be good, but it wouldn't contrast with the left bush...
Maybe Heteranthera Zosterifolia as suggested, or Micranthemum Umbrosum ?
If you do that, maybe opening the gap a little bit on the left, to make the driftwood get out of it would be good too ?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

ummm i'll try with spe green while waiting for some stems of stairgrass.... i'll do it next week when i'll trimm the whole rotalas


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Excellent growth on your stem plants! I like that you have created several large stands of plants instead of a few scraggly stems. I think stem plants are best appreciated in thick bushes.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice aquascaping! I think you should keep all your plants that height which it takes a bit of maintain once and a while. I really like the green carpet, your plants look really healthy. 

On the other hand, if I was you, I would remove that unattractive driftwood or maybe cover it with some java moss instead.


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

hey,

i would say that the creative aspect of the tank is only so. But credit must be given to how you have kept the tank and plant health good. it is no use being creative if the plants arent in good healt. i see that the MM mound looks like an exqusite technical job. Kudos to that

maybe it is time for you to tear and restart your whole tank. haha


----------

